# SUPER CAR SHOW IN SANTA MARIA IN MARCH 11 .2012



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

wheres the show gona be at?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where would the location be in Santa Maria?


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:dunno: *4realz whutup with the details, I'd roll out... only cuz I know an ex is gonna be there.. gotta show off whut she missed out on *:rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where would the location be in Santa Maria?


937 S. Thornburg St. in Santa Maria. This is the same place that SOFTIN has their show every year. Good spot, roomy, grass and indoors.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds good.


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

LATIN EMPIRE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 937 S. Thornburg St. in Santa Maria. This is the same place that SOFTIN has their show every year. Good spot, roomy, grass and indoors.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Flyer?


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

Flyer


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> Flyer?



Flyer? that was the first thing posted ese..:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Need mote information


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

the209legend said:


> Need mote information


 WATT information DO U NEED


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

impalas SM will be there


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

FLYER WONT COME UP ON MY COMPUTER!! WHOS PUTTIN IT ON??


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Same Here Flyer Is A Big X. 

X Is Suppose To Mark The Spot But Where....:drama:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

HMMMMM, I see a roadtrip.............


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:*Good lookin CholoDJ *


djmikethecholodj said:


> 937 S. Thornburg St. in Santa Maria. This is the same place that SOFTIN has their show every year. Good spot, roomy, grass and indoors.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys there


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Toro said:


> see you guys there


WHATS UP TORO!...GLAD YOUR COMING DOWN...WILL CALL YOU SOON USO...


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

whats the entry fee and what categories are there?


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> WHATS UP TORO!...GLAD YOUR COMING DOWN...WILL CALL YOU SOON USO...



I gotta mark this down on tha calender & come hang out wit cha again USO!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Rag Ryda said:


> I gotta mark this down on tha calender & come hang out wit cha again USO!! :biggrin:


HELL YEA USO...THAT WOULD BE COOL IF U COULD BRING "RAG RYDA"....GIVE ME A RING FOR ANY INFO U NEED...ONE LUV!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats the # for vendors? I went to the web site and cant find no info! :dunno:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Redeemed1 said:


> Whats the # for vendors? I went to the web site and cant find no info! :dunno:


(805-878-7889) FOR VENDOR INFO..:thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Called that # and it is a plumbing contractor! *How come there is no info on this show, isn't it supposed to be a big one??*


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

*This is going to be a good show don't miss it.*


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Redeemed1 said:


> Called that # and it is a plumbing contractor! *How come there is no info on this show, isn't it supposed to be a big one??*


Go to the street Low show, same day. That's a big one in Salinas.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Car show and a good concert, I'm there.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE WILL BE THERE!


What's up japo


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Q-vo.


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

OLD TOWN CC WILL BE THERE ALREADE PRE-REGED.. SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEBEZ will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

whats up homie, you gonna be ready for the show? get with me ill let you know whats going on.


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

LATIN EMPIRE WILL BE there


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Car show and Oldies. Count me in.


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

two weeks to go :run:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

INTERESTED IN GOING TO THIS SHOW, WHO DO I TALK TO? WHO'S HOSTING IT? SOMEONE INVOLVED PM A # ASAP. THX


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Our pre regs are in....We will see everyone there!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> INTERESTED IN GOING TO THIS SHOW, WHO DO I TALK TO? WHO'S HOSTING IT? SOMEONE INVOLVED PM A # ASAP. THX


HEY CHINA MAN GIVE THIS NUMBER A RING FOR ANY INFO..805-878-1517..(PAPA-J) HOPE THAT HELPS..:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OGUSO805 said:


> HEY CHINA MAN GIVE THIS NUMBER A RING FOR ANY INFO..805-878-1517..(PAPA-J) HOPE THAT HELPS..:thumbsup:


Thx brother, I talked to him. Majestics headed to Santa Maria.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

One more week and it's on in Santa Maria.


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

:yes:...........:run:


----------



## 1963rivi (Mar 5, 2012)

how do i pre register


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

PRE-CAR SHOW BBQ & CRUISE.... THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT LIMITED SECOND HAND STORE 1320 N. BROADWAY (LAZY DAZE INN PARKING LOT) IN SANTA MARIA..... BBQ ~ BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS ~ LIVE DJ....ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OUT OF TOWNERS COMING TO THE SHOW STOP BY AND HANG OUT...(BRING YOUR RIDE, PLENTY OF PARKING)...BIG FISH WILL BE RECORDING LIVE(LOWRIDER VIDEOS).....EVENT STARTS AT 6:30PM UNTIL ?...PLEASE KEEP THE PEACE!!!...SEE YOU THERE 805...:thumbsup:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

THATS RIGHT LIMITED DOING IT BIG!!!!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

5 days left hell ya :machinegun:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

3 MORE DAYS


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got to Santa Maria safe now time to relax then show time in the morning


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Arrived in Santa Maria at 6:30 and its been non stop lowiding!!! Real lowriding out here.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Arrived in Santa Maria at 6:30 and its been non stop lowiding!!! Real lowriding out here.


THATS HOW WE DO IT HERE IN THE 805!!! SEE YOU IN THE MORNING....:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

one life southern califas chapter is on the way.....


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

that show was a good turn out...til the end :drama:...:dunno:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

Good show, lots of rides. To bad it ended like that.


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

i wonder whats gunna happen about the trophies and who one best of show??????


----------



## victorp_acs (Dec 30, 2007)

What happened at the end? I left about 3pm.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

Guam707 said:


> What happened?


x2:dunno:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

theloyaltyones said:


> x2:dunno:


X64


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THE SHOW ENDED BEFORE THE TROPHIES WERE GIVING OUT BECAUSE THERE WAS ABOUT 3 FIGHTS....:thumbsdown:....SOMEONE ALWAYS HAS TO SCREW UP A GOOD SHOW....THIS SHOW WAS PACKED WITH PEOPLE AND RIDES...I THINK THEY SHOULDNT SELL BEER NEXT TIME....BEER & FIGHTS DONT MIX!!!...:twak:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

i hear ya homie...that was b.s. there was alot of people with there families out there enjoying the show and concert then seeing drama like that :nosad:.....


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

3 hour drive for nothing! Didn't even know if I won or not...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> 3 hour drive for nothing! Didn't even know if I won or not...


IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE BIG NAMED CLUBS COME THE SM 805..MAJESTICS-ROLLERZ ONLY-LOS ANGELES...GOOD SHOW! TROPHIES GOT SCREWED UP BECAUSE OF THE FIGHTS...THEY SAID TO GO TO THERE WEB SIGHT TO SEE WHO WON...LETS SEE IF THAT WILL HAPPENED....(WWW.WORLDCLASSCUSTOM1.COM)


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

OGUSO805 said:


> IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE BIG NAMED CLUBS COME THE SM 805..MAJESTICS-ROLLERZ ONLY-LOS ANGELES...GOOD SHOW! TROPHIES GOT SCREWED UP BECAUSE OF THE FIGHTS...THEY SAID TO GO TO THERE WEB SIGHT TO SEE WHO WON...LETS SEE IF THAT WILL HAPPENED....(WWW.WORLDCLASSCUSTOM1.COM)


*Nothing on thier website, lets hope they follow thru and ship those trophies out to the well deserved riders!*


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

OGUSO805 said:


> IT WAS GOOD SEEING THE BIG NAMED CLUBS COME THE SM 805..MAJESTICS-ROLLERZ ONLY-LOS ANGELES...GOOD SHOW! TROPHIES GOT SCREWED UP BECAUSE OF THE FIGHTS...THEY SAID TO GO TO THERE WEB SIGHT TO SEE WHO WON...LETS SEE IF THAT WILL HAPPENED....(WWW.WORLDCLASSCUSTOM1.COM)



Thats right man.... lets see if people get their hardware..... Its a damn shame.... LA and other clubs from the Valley were disapointed big time!!! QUESTION..... ANYONE see this kind of BS happen at West Coast Kustoms??


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Big nene 1 said:


> 3 hour drive for nothing! Didn't even know if I won or not...


I hope these show promoters make things right with you guys


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> I hope these show promoters make things right with you guys


Promoters don't care. They jus want the feria


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

KURSED1 said:


> Promoters don't care. They jus want the feria


true that.....plus not sure how they will work that trophy winners ...some rides were not judged...


any ways it turnd out a good show..but looks like it didnt end as good as it turnd out ..


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Serio I was about to drive away when the judges came to judge my ride


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

Big nene 1 said:


> 3 hour drive for nothing! Didn't even know if I won or not...


 TROPHIES WERE GIVIN TI THE PRES OF EACH CLUB AND THE REST WERE GOIMG TO BE SENT OUT


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

this shit sucks cant find out the winners:machinegun::guns::machinegun:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

LATIN EMPIRE said:


> TROPHIES WERE GIVIN TI THE PRES OF EACH CLUB AND THE REST WERE GOIMG TO BE SENT OUT


Can you post the winners here on LIL so we can all see who won?


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

KURSED1 said:


> Promoters don't care. They jus want the feria


You are exactly right carnal! its all about the feria! This seemed to be more of a concert then a carshow. Seemed like the cars came second to all the entertainment:dunno:
From here on out im only supporting car club shows that donate the proceeds to non-profits.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

lownslow805 said:


> You are exactly right carnal! its all about the feria! This seemed to be more of a concert then a carshow. Seemed like the cars came second to all the entertainment:dunno:
> From here on out im only supporting car club shows that donate the proceeds to non-profits.


Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:roflmao:


KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


:yes:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

1ST OFF LET ME START BY SAYIN THANK YOU 805.. ME AND MY BOYS HAD A BLAST.. WE WERE LEAVING ALREADY WHEN THE FIGHT BROKE OUT..BUT I WAS BUZZED AND I WAS COOL WITH EVERYONE.. MY HOMIE BIMBO PUT IT DOWN IN THE CAR HOP.. IT WAS NICE TO SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND THE BBQ THE NIGHT BEFORE ON BRODWAY WAS POPPIN.. WILL I COME BACK? YES TO PUT IT DOWN WITH MY HOMIES FROM LIMITED. BUT NO IN FIGHTING.. TO HAVE A GREAT GETAWAY AND SEE SOME NICE CARS.. WANNA THANK ALL THE COOL PEPES WE MEET SAT NITE .. THEY MADE US FEEL LIKE WE WERE RIGHT AT HOME .. TO BAD THO TO HEAR ABOUT THE FIGHT THO.. IT ALWAYS FUCK THINGS UP OUT HERE.. I KNOW CUZ THEY THOW BBQS OUT HERE AND IT GOT SHOT UP TWICW IN 2 YEARS..​


----------



## 82 cadi (Oct 18, 2010)

KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


:rofl:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


:roflmao:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW...THE FIGHTS DID NOT BUG ME ...BUT DAMN SOME FOOLS GOT KNOCKED OUT..GLAD TO SAY THE KNOCKHEADS WHO STARTED THEM WHERE NOT IN ANY CAR CLUBS..TROPHIES WERE GIVEN OUT TO THOSE WHO WAITED..IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT WE DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM THE 818 AND HAD A GOOD TIME..THE HOP WAS GOOD WAS WELL..THANKS FOR HAVING US 805 TILLL NEXT YEAR..


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

theloyaltyones said:


> true that.....plus not sure how they will work that trophy winners ...some rides were not judged...
> 
> 
> any ways it turnd out a good show..but looks like it didnt end as good as it turnd out ..


x60 my car didnt get judged ass well like 3 more cars in our club n some of the solo riders parked next 2 us:thumbsdown:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Any pics???


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

TO ALL THAT DIDNT GET THERE TROPHY WE WILL BE SENDING THEM TO U AND SORRY FOR THE MISS HAPS I LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW SORRY FOR THE HOST ON STAGE FOR NOT THANKING U FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TO THE PEOPLE FOR COMING AND LETTING YOU ALL KNOW THAT THE JUDGES WERENT DONE TALLING SCORES AND DIDNT GIVE THE RESPECT TO CLUBS BY LETTING MEET IN THE BACK OF STAGE FOR TROPHYS HANDOUTS I WILL BE LIST ALL CATEGORIES ON LAYITLOW AND WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS 1 SITE 70 PERCENT OF TROPHY WERE HANDED OUT


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

FIRST I LIKE TO SAY SORRY THAT THE JUDGES DIDNT FINISH THERE PAPER WORK AND ITS BEING HANDLE U CAN CALL ME PERSONALY 805 260-7889 SCOTT


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldtown63 said:


> x60 my car didnt get judged ass well like 3 more cars in our club n some of the solo riders parked next 2 us:thumbsdown:


:nosad:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ormondesm said:


> TO ALL THAT DIDNT GET THERE TROPHY WE WILL BE SENDING THEM TO U AND SORRY FOR THE MISS HAPS I LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW SORRY FOR THE HOST ON STAGE FOR NOT THANKING U FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TO THE PEOPLE FOR COMING AND LETTING YOU ALL KNOW THAT THE JUDGES WERENT DONE TALLING SCORES AND DIDNT GIVE THE RESPECT TO CLUBS BY LETTING MEET IN THE BACK OF STAGE FOR TROPHYS HANDOUTS I WILL BE LIST ALL CATEGORIES ON LAYITLOW AND WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS 1 SITE 70 PERCENT OF TROPHY WERE HANDED OUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

It was a good show, good turn out to bad it was cut short because of some knuckleheads acting up and sure they make right with the trophies just got to give them some time make it right


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

KURSED1 said:


> Where we were posted up at, there was 2 dj's, live band in the gazebo, & the concert going on @ the same time...so much music I didn't kno what jam to bust a chancla to...


YEA THEY ONLY SHOULD OF HAD THE CONCERT MUSIC GOING ON THERE SIDE AND THE OTHER DJ'S AND GAZEBO BAND ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE BUILDING...YOU COULDNT EVEN HEAR THE MAIN CONCERT...:rimshot:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ormondesm said:


> TO ALL THAT DIDNT GET THERE TROPHY WE WILL BE SENDING THEM TO U AND SORRY FOR THE MISS HAPS I LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW SORRY FOR THE HOST ON STAGE FOR NOT THANKING U FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TO THE PEOPLE FOR COMING AND LETTING YOU ALL KNOW THAT THE JUDGES WERENT DONE TALLING SCORES AND DIDNT GIVE THE RESPECT TO CLUBS BY LETTING MEET IN THE BACK OF STAGE FOR TROPHYS HANDOUTS I WILL BE LIST ALL CATEGORIES ON LAYITLOW AND WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS 1 SITE 70 PERCENT OF TROPHY WERE HANDED OUT


VERY GOOD SHOW SCOTTY...HOPE THE FAIR GROUNDS WILL LET US HAVE ANOTHER LOWRIDER SHOW...JUST NO BEER...


----------



## kool4t6 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have called 2 days to ask if I placed in my category. They can't give me any answers. I paid freakin 50 dollars to compete and support the organization. I should not have to call them to see or await a possible award in the mail. They should be contacting me with the info on the registration form. Punks ruined it for everyone. The crowd was was 1st told to leave the premises except for club members, then everyone was told to exit the grounds. EVERYONE. So I loaded and was gone but come to find out they handed out some trophies. WTF. Get it together. Great show but will never return or recommend.


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

kool4t6 said:


> I have called 2 days to ask if I placed in my category. They can't give me any answers. I paid freakin 50 dollars to compete and support the organization. I should not have to call them to see or await a possible award in the mail. They should be contacting me with the info on the registration form. Punks ruined it for everyone. The crowd was was 1st told to leave the premises except for club members, then everyone was told to exit the grounds. EVERYONE. So I loaded and was gone but come to find out they handed out some trophies. WTF. Get it together. Great show but will never return or recommend.


*I hear you bro, its not a good feeling at all. And plus this show didnt benefit any organization. All this money these guys made went to show promoters and entertainment. 
How about the cash prizes????*:dunno:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

lownslow805 said:


> *I hear you bro, its not a good feeling at all. And plus this show didnt benefit any organization. All this money these guys made went to show promoters and entertainment.
> How about the cash prizes????*:dunno:


What car you drivin now ??


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

sapostyle805 said:


> It was a good show, good turn out to bad it was cut short because of some knuckleheads acting up and sure they make right with the trophies just got to give them some time make it right


In reality if there was no fights, then trophies should of been handed out that day right? How much time do the guys need to figure it out???


----------



## kool4t6 (Mar 13, 2012)

EVIDENTLY QUITE AWHILE....


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

TTT for scotty and george for putting on a good show...lots of clean ass ranflas


----------



## kool4t6 (Mar 13, 2012)

When I called Monday as probably a lot of event partipants did they told me the results would be on their site or this site today. Hmmm, its after 4 and there's nothing yet. I called again and left messages with no reply.


----------



## terco64 (Aug 22, 2007)

ormondesm said:


> TO ALL THAT DIDNT GET THERE TROPHY WE WILL BE SENDING THEM TO U AND SORRY FOR THE MISS HAPS I LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW SORRY FOR THE HOST ON STAGE FOR NOT THANKING U FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND TO THE PEOPLE FOR COMING AND LETTING YOU ALL KNOW THAT THE JUDGES WERENT DONE TALLING SCORES AND DIDNT GIVE THE RESPECT TO CLUBS BY LETTING MEET IN THE BACK OF STAGE FOR TROPHYS HANDOUTS I WILL BE LIST ALL CATEGORIES ON LAYITLOW AND WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS 1 SITE 70 PERCENT OF TROPHY WERE HANDED OUT


:thumbsup:


----------



## terco64 (Aug 22, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> YEA THEY ONLY SHOULD OF HAD THE CONCERT MUSIC GOING ON THERE SIDE AND THE OTHER DJ'S AND GAZEBO BAND ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE BUILDING...YOU COULDNT EVEN HEAR THE MAIN CONCERT...:rimshot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

lownslow805 said:


> In reality if there was no fights, then trophies should of been handed out that day right? How much time do the guys need to figure it out???


they didnt judge 1 of my buddys car till after 5pm when they were putting it all back 2ghta.. so im sure they didnt time at the end 2 add up score cards... good show tho


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

lownslow805 said:


> *I hear you bro, its not a good feeling at all. And plus this show didnt benefit any organization. All this money these guys made went to show promoters and entertainment.
> How about the cash prizes????*:dunno:


they proly kept the cash prizes 4 them selves thats y they kiked everybody out:buttkick:


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

THE WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS IS DONATING TO THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB OF AMERICA AND MINDS CHURCH AND DONATED ALL CAN GOODS TO HOME LESS SHELTERS IN SANTA MARIA


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

ormondesm said:


> THE WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS IS DONATING TO THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB OF AMERICA AND MINDS CHURCH AND DONATED ALL CAN GOODS TO HOME LESS SHELTERS IN SANTA MARIA


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

WORLD CLASS CUSTOM RESULTS FOR THE SHOW PART ONE 

SPECIALTY - JULES RICO HERIA 73 HURST 1ST 

FULL SIZE SUV- JOANNA JOHNSON 2007 CHEV 1ST JACOB PONCE 1975 BLAZER 2ND GERARADO VARLES 3RD 

EUROS - DALE WOOD 1998 DODGE 1ST EDGAR 2000 HONDA 2ND TYE ASH 1998 HONDA 3RD

MUSLE CARS- VICTOR MORENO 1ST ANDREA VIRAS 1965 MUSTANG 2ND RON BARTON 1967 VETA 3RD 

1950 CONV- VEGA 1957 1ST CHRISTINA RUVA 2ND JOE GARCIA 1957 3RD 

FULL SIZE TRUCKS 1959 AND BELOW MARY RIVAS 1953 1ST NORMA OWNBAY 1949 2ND RAMINO CHAVEZ 3RD 

FULL SIZE TRUCKS 60-70S RUBEN GONZALAEZ 1ST HARRY COTA 2ND ANTHONY COTA 3RD 

FULL SIZE TRUCKS 80S AND UP JESSE ALACON 1ST ROLO MASIEAS 2ND SAMMY PEREZ 3RD 

RAT ROD TRUCK PAUL BARAY 1ST 

LUX 70-80S SILLY 1987 MONTE 1ST NACHO ABARDO 1981 CADDI 2ND JOHN WATNALE 1984 CADDI 3RD 

1950S HARDTOP- ROSALIA 1ST PEDRO DOMINGUEZ 1959 2ND JULIO MAGANA 3RD 

VW- KANIELA KENMA 1ST GLENA TOMILLOSO 

MINI TRUCKS - GORGE GAMBOA 2009 1ST BILL FRY 1999 2ND NATE MASATA 2000 S-10 3RD

STATION WAGON- BETO GERRORO 1ST LINDA LOPEZ 1957 2ND PAUL ESCOBAR 3RD 

EL CAMINO- ROBERT SERELLANO 1987 1ST TONY PALACIOS 1983 2ND TONY ROELRIEJIES 1981 3RD 

1960S HARDTOP ORGINAL- BLUE MET 1964 1ST ANDY 1964 2ND RAUL 1962 3RD


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

SORRY FOR THE MISHAPS NEXT YEAR DIFFERNT JUDGES AND LESS ENTERTAMENT THANKS FOR ALL COMING ALSO PRIZE WINNERS ALSO TOMORROW


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

CALL ME SCOTT AT 805 260-7889 FOR INFO FOR SHIPPING


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

TOMORROW THE RESEST OF RESULTS SORRY FOR DELAYS DOUBLE CHECKING RESULT AND CONTACTING JUDGE FOR CLARITY


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

ormondesm said:


> WORLD CLASS CUSTOM RESULTS FOR THE SHOW PART ONE
> 
> SPECIALTY - JULES RICO HERIA 73 HURST 1ST
> 
> ...


Shit did my wagon even get judged LoL a 53 with chrome undercarrige got beat out against a stock 58 ?
Damn It


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I GOTTA SAY AS FAR AS THE SHOW GOES, SCOTT AND PAPA J REALLY SHOWED MY FAMILY AND I ALOT OF APPRECIATION FOR COMING UP THAT WAY, THE SHOW WAS REAL GOOD ALLDAY. GREAT ATMOSPHERE... COUNTLESS SANTA MARIA AND LOCAL LOWRIDERS CAME UP TO ME ASKING IF I WAS "CHINA MAN" AND SAYING GRACIAS FOR SHOWING US LOVE AND SUPPORT, THIS IS THE REASON WHY I DO IT-FOR THE LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE

I DONT CARE ABOUT THE TROPHY, IT DOESNT COMPARE TO THE RESPECT AND LOVE U RECIEVE FROM EVERYONE AT THE SHOW, LOWRIDER AND NON LOWRIDERS GAVE US LOVE INCLUDING MY WIFE AND DUAGHTERS...

ON THAT NOTE, MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMIES I RAN INTO, OR CONVERSATED WITH, TOOK PICTURES WITH, AND SHOOK HANDS WITH... THE FIGHTS DONT DICTATE WHAT SANTA MARIA IS ABOUT... REAL SOLID LOWRIDERS. MUCH LOVE -CHINA MAN SFV MAJESTICS


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

ormondesm said:


> THE WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS IS DONATING TO THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB OF AMERICA AND MINDS CHURCH AND DONATED ALL CAN GOODS TO HOME LESS SHELTERS IN SANTA MARIA


:thumbsup: good causes


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> I GOTTA SAY AS FAR AS THE SHOW GOES, SCOTT AND PAPA J REALLY SHOWED MY FAMILY AND I ALOT OF APPRECIATION FOR COMING UP THAT WAY, THE SHOW WAS REAL GOOD ALLDAY. GREAT ATMOSPHERE... COUNTLESS SANTA MARIA AND LOCAL LOWRIDERS CAME UP TO ME ASKING IF I WAS "CHINA MAN" AND SAYING GRACIAS FOR SHOWING US LOVE AND SUPPORT, THIS IS THE REASON WHY I DO IT-FOR THE LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE
> 
> I DONT CARE ABOUT THE TROPHY, IT DOESNT COMPARE TO THE RESPECT AND LOVE U RECIEVE FROM EVERYONE AT THE SHOW, LOWRIDER AND NON LOWRIDERS GAVE US LOVE INCLUDING MY WIFE AND DUAGHTERS...
> 
> ON THAT NOTE, MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMIES I RAN INTO, OR CONVERSATED WITH, TOOK PICTURES WITH, AND SHOOK HANDS WITH... THE FIGHTS DONT DICTATE WHAT SANTA MARIA IS ABOUT... REAL SOLID LOWRIDERS. MUCH LOVE -CHINA MAN SFV MAJESTICS


IT WAS CUTE SEEING YOUR LIL GIRLS JUST KICKING IT ON THERE CHAIRS WATCHING CARTOONS ON THERE BIKE TV...:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> I GOTTA SAY AS FAR AS THE SHOW GOES, SCOTT AND PAPA J REALLY SHOWED MY FAMILY AND I ALOT OF APPRECIATION FOR COMING UP THAT WAY, THE SHOW WAS REAL GOOD ALLDAY. GREAT ATMOSPHERE... COUNTLESS SANTA MARIA AND LOCAL LOWRIDERS CAME UP TO ME ASKING IF I WAS "CHINA MAN" AND SAYING GRACIAS FOR SHOWING US LOVE AND SUPPORT, THIS IS THE REASON WHY I DO IT-FOR THE LOVE OF THIS LIFESTYLE
> 
> I DONT CARE ABOUT THE TROPHY, IT DOESNT COMPARE TO THE RESPECT AND LOVE U RECIEVE FROM EVERYONE AT THE SHOW, LOWRIDER AND NON LOWRIDERS GAVE US LOVE INCLUDING MY WIFE AND DUAGHTERS...
> 
> ON THAT NOTE, MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE HOMIES I RAN INTO, OR CONVERSATED WITH, TOOK PICTURES WITH, AND SHOOK HANDS WITH... THE FIGHTS DONT DICTATE WHAT SANTA MARIA IS ABOUT... REAL SOLID LOWRIDERS. MUCH LOVE -CHINA MAN SFV MAJESTICS


i agree with you big dog we rolled out from the valley as well and had a blast...good hop, good singers, dope rides..made love to the 805 it was a good show,respect from that one life southern califas chapter..big drowzy said it..


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

damm it sounds like it was a good show before "FIGHT"...was unable to attend show due to STREETLOW show being at the same date!!!!!! is there any pics of the show!!!!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

ormondesm said:


> WORLD CLASS CUSTOM RESULTS FOR THE SHOW PART ONE
> 
> SPECIALTY - JULES RICO HERIA 73 HURST 1ST
> 
> ...



As far as the Show I heard it was a good one I missed it due to having to work but the judging sucked


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

LOW64RAG said:


> Shit did my wagon even get judged LoL a 53 with chrome undercarrige got beat out against a stock 58 ?
> Damn It





LOW64RAG said:


> As far as the Show I heard it was a good one I missed it due to having to work but the judging sucked


Damn bro im not going to lie, i think you got robbed.:facepalm:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

*New Crowd*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

*New Crowd*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

im not sure who was judging but i feel pretty robbed i must say i got the cadillac native money and had it there and a mild car ,and a street car placed and i didnt even but was a nice tournout out for santa maria


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS WINNER PART 2 SORRY FOR DELAYS NEXT YEAR NEW JUDGES AND MAKE SURE ALL CARS ARE JUDGED 

1960-CONVERT MILD CUSTOM 1 GOERGE TORRES OLD TOWN 1965 1ST 2 JD 1962 2ND ALBERT 1963 3RD 

1960-MILD HARDTOP 1 PAUL 1ST 2 DANEL 1965 2ND 3 RAFA 1967 IMPALA 3RD 

1960 ORG CONV 1 JOHNNY 1965 1ST 2 USO 1961 2ND 3 RAMIRO 1964 3RD

AND KIDS TRIKES BEING CHECK ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR MISSHAPS ON JUDGING NEXT YEAR NEW JUDGES AND LESS INTERTAMENT THANKS ALL U TRUE RIDERS COULDNT OF HAD A GREAT SHOW IF IT WASNT FOR U ALL


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

ormondesm said:


> WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS WINNER PART 2 SORRY FOR DELAYS NEXT YEAR NEW JUDGES AND MAKE SURE ALL CARS ARE JUDGED
> 
> 1960-CONVERT MILD CUSTOM 1 GOERGE TORRES OLD TOWN 1965 1ST 2 JD 1962 2ND ALBERT 1963 3RD
> 
> ...


who won best of show???...who made the classes rafa has a 67 vert not a h/t...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

damn judging was all fucked up


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

somebody post some pics


----------



## terco64 (Aug 22, 2007)

lownslow805 said:


> Damn bro im not going to lie, i think you got robbed.:facepalm:


Yuuuup!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> damn judging was all fucked up


X83...


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

I talked to our club member that took Mario's ride and come to find out the homie never filled out the entry form for the show so I'm not sure if car was judged because it didn't have a number in the window to judge it. Do I think the judges could have been better yea but come on its a piece of plastic that you throw in the corner of the garage.. At least that's my thoughts my pops has been low riding for over 30 yrs in Santa Maria we threw away 100's of trophys when we moved into the new shop they just get in the way at the end of the day..


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> damn judging was all fucked up


:yessad:


----------



## kool4t6 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have lost my camera, Does anyone have any pics and info on the black 51 merc 4 door parked over by the gazebo? Any pics you can post of it? Does any one have and can post a picture of the orange harley and gold harley that were inside the building. Orange one was 4 sale. Pleeeaaassseee


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

CROWDS91 said:


> I talked to our club member that took Mario's ride and come to find out the homie never filled out the entry form for the show so I'm not sure if car was judged because it didn't have a number in the window to judge it. Do I think the judges could have been better yea but come on its a piece of plastic that you throw in the corner of the garage.. At least that's my thoughts my pops has been low riding for over 30 yrs in Santa Maria we threw away 100's of trophys when we moved into the new shop they just get in the way at the end of the day..


i haven't been low riding as long as you're pops but i couldn't agree more its a 25.00 piece of plastic i have my fair share off them and thats exactly where they go in the corner ...


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

CROWDS91 said:


> I talked to our club member that took Mario's ride and come to find out the homie never filled out the entry form for the show so I'm not sure if car was judged because it didn't have a number in the window to judge it. Do I think the judges could have been better yea but *come on its a piece of plastic that you throw in the corner of the garage*.. At least that's my thoughts my pops has been low riding for over 30 yrs in Santa Maria we threw away 100's of trophys when we moved into the new shop they just get in the way at the end of the day..


:thumbsup: yup i have some back in the late 80's thats getting close to the trash like the rest :roflmao:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Well if you are not fixing your car up to show and win why even go just like the hoppers you go to win not just to go to hop and we all know the drama that come with hopping I don't care about the trophy it's about BUILDING A CAR AND HAVING PRIDE IN WHAT YOU BUILT AND IF YOU HAVE NOT BUILT A CAR OF YOUR OWN YOU DON'T NO THE PRIDE OF WINNING AND IT ISN'T THE SAME AS GOING OUT AND BUYING ONE OR HAVE SOMEONE BUILD YOU ONE FOR YOU IT'S A PART OF YOU AND THE PRIDE OF WHAT YOU HAVE BUILT AND YOU WON'T FILL IT UNTIL YOU HAVE BUILT YOUR OWN


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

LOW64RAG said:


> Well if you are not fixing your car up to show and win why even go just like the hoppers you go to win not just to go to hop and we all know the drama that come with hopping I don't care about the trophy it's about BUILDING A CAR AND HAVING PRIDE IN WHAT YOU BUILT AND IF YOU HAVE NOT BUILT A CAR OF YOUR OWN YOU DON'T NO THE PRIDE OF WINNING AND IT ISN'T THE SAME AS GOING OUT AND BUYING ONE OR HAVE SOMEONE BUILD YOU ONE FOR YOU IT'S A PART OF YOU AND THE PRIDE OF WHAT YOU HAVE BUILT AND YOU WON'T FILL IT UNTIL YOU HAVE BUILT YOUR OWN


I built my caddy and showed took trophys and threw it in the garage we've also built rides for customers that don't have the time to do so so..I've had hoppers and I don't do it to win Cause there's always going to be some one out there that's going to have a good day and you'll lose.. I do it for the respect and complements that you get not some one saying you took 1st 2nd or 3rd soo again what more do you want cars been in the mag people all over have complimented you on it I'd say that's a good day.. I'll give you the 35 bucks and say you took a trophy!


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

....im building a 64 fleetside b/w as my first build+spraying it, restore it frame off...not close to finishing but its gunna get done :biggrin:...


----------



## ormondesm (Jan 31, 2012)

PART 3 WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS RESULTS

30&40

1ST DICKEY 48 2ND RICARDO 48 3RD TOMAS 36 

TRIKES

1ST LEYLANS 1ST 2ND CESAR MARANO 3RD ALNYEE DELUNA 

20S CUSTOM 

1ST MIGUEL PREDO 2ND JOSE PRADO 3RD EDDIE TORRES

20S MILD 

1ST RUIZ FAMILY 2ND IVAN HERNADEZ 

20S OG 

1ST JUAN MORALES 2ND MARCO SOTO 3RD MONCHIES AMADOR

16 CUSTOM 

1ST CARLOS RUIZ 2ND JOSHUA

16 OG 

1ST ELAYNA TORRES 2ND ANDREW DELUNA

FIRST I LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING IF IT WASNT FOR U GUYS WE WOULDNT OF HAVE A GREAT SHOW SORRY FOR THE MISTAKES MADE BY JUDGES AND PROMOTERS FOR THIS BEING MY FRIST SHOW I LEARN ALOT AND WHAT TO IMPROVE ON FOR THE NEXT YEAR . I WAS GLAD THAT THE TURN OUT WAS GOOD AND HELP OUT CHARITIES I WISH ANY CLUB OUT THERE WITH THERE SHOW THE BEST BECAUSE ITS ALOT OF WORK BUT THE REWARD IS BRING PEOPLE TOGETHER TO SHOW OFF THERE HARD WORK ON THERE PRIDE AND JOYS OF CARS AND SHOW WHAT THE 805 HAS OUT HERE AND ALL THE OUT OF TOWN VISTORS WE THANK YOU FOR COMING AND ENJOYING ARE PEOPLE AND ONCE AGAIN SORRY FOR THE MISTAKES HOPE YOU COME BACK FOR A BETTER SHOW NEXT YEAR


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a hopper most people would consider it a show car and I built my own from top to bottom and understand the pride in building a car and as a Hopper I hop it for the love of it and the moneys just a perk but that's not why I hop I feel proud of what I have built and like to show it off as much as I can and seeing how people react when the car is preforming or just posted up at a show and that's all I need not a trophy but I understand if your competitive you want that trophy for bragging rights. Either way this was a good show and i give props to who ever throw, this show might have had its flaws but was a good show, good turn out and I'm sure will be better next year 



LOW64RAG said:


> Well if you are not fixing your car up to show and win why even go just like the hoppers you go to win not just to go to hop and we all know the drama that come with hopping I don't care about the trophy it's about BUILDING A CAR AND HAVING PRIDE IN WHAT YOU BUILT AND IF YOU HAVE NOT BUILT A CAR OF YOUR OWN YOU DON'T NO THE PRIDE OF WINNING AND IT ISN'T THE SAME AS GOING OUT AND BUYING ONE OR HAVE SOMEONE BUILD YOU ONE FOR YOU IT'S A PART OF YOU AND THE PRIDE OF WHAT YOU HAVE BUILT AND YOU WON'T FILL IT UNTIL YOU HAVE BUILT YOUR OWN


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

sapostyle805 said:


> I have a hopper most people would consider it a show car and I built my own from top to bottom and understand the pride in building a car and as a Hopper I hop it for the love of it and the moneys just a perk but that's not why I hop I feel proud of what I have built and like to show it off as much as I can and seeing how people react when the car is preforming or just posted up at a show and that's all I need not a trophy but I understand if your competitive you want that trophy for bragging rights. Either way this was a good show and i give props to who ever throw, this show might have had its flaws but was a good show, good turn out and I'm sure will be better next year


 x2 good show!:thumbsup:


----------



## terco64 (Aug 22, 2007)

ormondesm said:


> PART 3 WORLD CLASS CUSTOMS RESULTS
> 
> 30&40
> 
> ...


TTMFT!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

CROWDS91 said:


> I talked to our club member that took Mario's ride and come to find out the homie never filled out the entry form for the show so I'm not sure if car was judged because it didn't have a number in the window to judge it. Do I think the judges could have been better yea but come on its a piece of plastic that you throw in the corner of the garage.. At least that's my thoughts my pops has been low riding for over 30 yrs in Santa Maria we threw away 100's of trophys when we moved into the new shop they just get in the way at the end of the day..





SupremeAir said:


> i haven't been low riding as long as you're pops but i couldn't agree more its a 25.00 piece of plastic i have my fair share off them and thats exactly where they go in the corner ...


:thumbsup:


----------

